# The Mysterious "Beginners' Mistakes" Thread



## W Shaw (Dec 9, 2015)

So... most questions from new folks are answered by great advice, plus the inevitable suggestion to read the "Beginners' Mistakes" thread. Only, the thread itself seems to be a myth. I've used the search function, but it only comes up with lots of messages where people are telling new folks to read the Beginners' Mistakes thread. A search on titles only generates no results. I've tried various iterations, to no avail. Perhaps there is a grain of truth behind the myth, lost somewhere in the mists of time. I'm presently undertaking a quest, to find out whether there is, indeed, any basis in reality for this intriguing legend. If anyone out there has can provide a clue, I'm totally up for following it into the depths of the Amazonian jungle, or the heart of Africa. I'm also looking for a few adventurous sorts willing to undertake the expedition with me, with the understanding, of course, that we may not all return alive. Anyone out there happen to be in possession of a mysterious map that might give us a starting point?


----------



## G-stars (Dec 9, 2015)

Here it is. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/


----------



## dmmj (Dec 9, 2015)

if only all mysteries in life were so easy to solve


----------



## GeorgeUK (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm so glad you made this thread, I was also trying to solve the mystery  haha.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes, it is a failing of ours, myself included, to refer new members to a thread and then not to include a link to said thread. Please accept my abject apology, and thank you for calling this to our attention.

The link above takes you to the "Articles" section, and that thread is locked. Here's a link to the commentary on that thread, only it is open to comments. You can find it pinned at the top of the "General tortoise" section:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/split-beginner-mistakes.45934/


----------



## jaizei (Dec 9, 2015)

W Shaw said:


> So... most questions from new folks are answered by great advice, plus the inevitable suggestion to read the "Beginners' Mistakes" thread. Only, the thread itself seems to be a myth. I've used the search function, but it only comes up with lots of messages where people are telling new folks to read the Beginners' Mistakes thread. A search on titles only generates no results. I've tried various iterations, to no avail. Perhaps there is a grain of truth behind the myth, lost somewhere in the mists of time. I'm presently undertaking a quest, to find out whether there is, indeed, any basis in reality for this intriguing legend. If anyone out there has can provide a clue, I'm totally up for following it into the depths of the Amazonian jungle, or the heart of Africa. I'm also looking for a few adventurous sorts willing to undertake the expedition with me, with the understanding, of course, that we may not all return alive. Anyone out there happen to be in possession of a mysterious map that might give us a starting point?




So...did you realize your mistake? sssss


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2015)

@W Shaw : I can't find anything using the forum's search function. I always go to Google and search. For instance, for the Beginner Mistakes thread on Google I entered "Tortoise Forum - Beginner Mistakes" It came right up no problem.


----------



## W Shaw (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Tom (et. al)!


----------



## W Shaw (Dec 9, 2015)

jaizei said:


> So...did you realize your mistake? sssss



Fortunately the forum folks had already corrected my big beginner mistake by letting me know his water dish wasn't safe. I've also been guilty (twice) of letting him out to play in the arboretum where the university's tortoise grazes. Not unsupervised though! More than a few passing students ended up staring at the nutcase crawling around on hands and knees in the arboretum, following a small tortoise. I'll be creating a portable enclosure before spring arrives.


----------



## Tom (Dec 9, 2015)

I usually link it to people. I'm surprised I didn't link it to you when you first joined W Shaw.


----------



## W Shaw (Dec 10, 2015)

G-stars said:


> Here it is.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/


Just realize I hadn't said thanks  Thanks!


----------



## W Shaw (Dec 10, 2015)

Tom said:


> I usually link it to people. I'm surprised I didn't link it to you when you first joined W Shaw.


No worries! Got it now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 11, 2015)

I usually link it if Tom hasn't. 
I think you didn't do an introduction thread, perhaps ?


----------

